# Folie verlegen - faltenfrei (durch Fachmann) oder am Stück



## tosa (10. Jan. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Also für 500 Euro kann ich mir lange Falten anschauen.



Hi,

und in ein paar Jahren viele tote Koi aus dem Teich holen, bzw. diese durch einen fachkundigen Tierarzt für ne Menge Geld behandeln lassen.
Das nennt sich dann sparen am falschen Ende!

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## Patrick K (10. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Flo

Ich würde an deiner Stelle , 0,8 mm Platten aus Edelstahl verschweissen lassen , ist auf jedenfall ein glänzendes Ergebnis
jederzeit erweiterbar , wurzelfest, antibakteriel und für die Ewigkeit

salve Obs


----------



## Teich4You (10. Jan. 2016)

Ich dachte an 10mm Titan mit Gold eloxiert. Glänzt auch schön und RTL kommt dann jede Woche vorbei und zahlt die Stromrechnung. Aber dann ist mir eingefallen das ich auf Gold allergisch reagiere. Aus der Traum....


----------



## tosa (10. Jan. 2016)

.... echt affenstarke Antworten .....


----------



## Teich4You (10. Jan. 2016)

Ja mit dem Sarkasmus hier im Forum kommt eben nicht jeder zurecht.


----------



## tosa (10. Jan. 2016)

dann hier mal was für deinen Sarkasmus und Deine Falten, so sehen die dann aus! Ist übrigens ein Asagi 68cm groß, die Wunde war so gross wie ein Handteller!

Brauchst Du mehr Fotos, habe nen ganzen Rechner voll, alle von unterschiedlichen Fischen!


----------



## Teich4You (10. Jan. 2016)

Was kann ich dafür das du deinen Teich nicht sach- und fachgerecht gebaut hast.


----------



## tosa (10. Jan. 2016)

mach es besser, alles was ich bisher gelesen habe.....

mach mal und zeige das du der Held bist, insbesondere mit Falten in der Folie!


----------



## Teich4You (10. Jan. 2016)

Woher willst du wissen was ich am Ende mache/baue? Weiß ich ja selber nicht mal richtig. Deswegen wird hier ja alles diskutiert. Vorteile, Nachteile, Möglichkeiten und reine Ideen. Nimm das mal nicht alles so ernst.


----------



## Geisy (10. Jan. 2016)

Hey Torsten

Ich finde auch komisch das er schon andere berät obwohl er selber noch soviele Fragen hat.


----------



## Teich4You (10. Jan. 2016)

Auch gute Theoretiker hat dieses Land verdient.


----------



## tosa (10. Jan. 2016)

Hi Norbert,

stimmt, ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen.....

Aber erfahrene Koianer sind ja nur dumm.

@flo
.... und du bist ein guter Theoretiker, ich denke mal ich bin beides, beherrsche die Theorie und Praxis.


----------



## Zacky (10. Jan. 2016)

OT -



> Reiner S schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wie viel Platz brauchen 10 Koi im Winter unten auf 2 m?
> ...


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Jan. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> und in ein paar Jahren viele tote Koi aus dem Teich holen, bzw. diese durch einen fachkundigen Tierarzt für ne Menge Geld behandeln lassen.
> Das nennt sich dann sparen am falschen Ende!
> ...


Das erklär mal.


----------



## tosa (10. Jan. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Das erklär mal.



Gerne erkläre ich das.....

in den Pflanzzonen und Teichfalten kommt es zu keinerlei oder nur geringem Wasseraustausch. Hierdurch entstehen anerobe Zonen, hier siedeln sich dann die eh im Teich vorhandenen Keime an (Pseudomonas, Aeromonas etc., also sog. Pfützenkeime). Diese leben u.a. von sauerstoffarmen und abgestandenen Wasser, vermehren sich dort und haben Hunger, Hunger auf Fleisch, gehen dann auf die Fische, dort bevorzugt unter die Schuppen und fressen dort nette Löcher. Meistens im Schwanz- und Flossenbereich.

Aus diesem Grund sollte man eigentlich verhindern solche Zonen zu unterhalten, oder diese regelmäßig reinigen. 

Das ganze kann ein paar Jahre gut gehen, nur irgendwann ist der Gau da.

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Jan. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Gerne erkläre ich das.....
> 
> in den Pflanzzonen und Teichfalten kommt es zu keinerlei oder nur geringem Wasseraustausch. Hierdurch entstehen anerobe Zonen, hier siedeln sich dann die eh im Teich vorhandenen Keime an (Pseudomonas, Aeromonas etc., also sog. Pfützenkeime). Diese leben u.a. von sauerstoffarmen und abgestandenen Wasser, vermehren sich dort und haben Hunger, Hunger auf Fleisch, gehen dann auf die Fische, dort bevorzugt unter die Schuppen und fressen dort nette Löcher.


Tut mir Leid, auch wenn du mich steinigen wirst. Das ist Schwachsinn. In jedem natürlichen Gewässer gibt es jede Menge anerobe Zonen. Nach deiner Theorie dürfte es gar keine Fische mehr geben. Die sind alle an sog. Pfützenkeimen verreckt.

Richtig ist das es davon nicht zu viele geben darf. Diese anerobe Zone entstehen aber nicht in großen Mengen in einigen Falten. Abgesehen davon, das in einem mit natürlichem Leben ausgestattetem Teich diese Falten von Wasserasseln, Egeln, __ Schnecken, sonstigem Kleingetier und Wurzeln immer wieder durchgearbeitet werden. Somit wird wieder Sauerstoff in diese Bereiche gebracht.

Ich sehe da eher die Geschichte mit Überbesatz und den Problemen, welche dieses voll stopfen der Teiche bringt. Auch ein natürliches Leben ist nicht mehr in den Becken. Auch in einer Hühnerbatterie muss immer alles klinisch sauber sein. Ist nun mal so das bei hohem Besatz ein ausbreiten von Krankheiten häufig vor kommt. Um dieses zu verhindern wird mittels nahezu gekachelten Teichen der mögliche Bakteriendruck niedrig gehalten. Ich kann das gut verstehen, da der mögliche Platz im Garten und der Wunsch möglichst viele große Fische zu halten einfach einen irgend wie gearteten Kompromiss nötig macht. Einfach zu sagen Falten machen Koi krank ist aber wie oben gesagt Schwachsinn. Bei einem geringen Besatz ist es kein Problem.

Bei einem hohen Besatz ist es eben notwendig um die Gesundheit der Fische zu erhalten mit Filter und sauberen Bereichen zu arbeiten.

Was für die Fische besser ist werde ich jetzt nicht beurteilen.


----------



## tosa (10. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Totto,

steinigen tue ich dich nicht.

Also in einem mit Koi besetzten Teich dürftest du keine __ Asseln, __ Schnecken etc. haben, den die mögen Koi zum fressen gern. 
Das kannst du gerne mal ausprobieren, Nacktschnecke im Garten sammeln, sauber machen und in den Teich werfen, ich gebe ihr keine 5 Minuten.

Überbesatz? Wann beginnt der und wann hört der auf? Bei 10.000l sind es bereits 10 Koi.

Ich habe auch nicht gesagt das einfach Falten Koi krank machen, sondern darauf hingewiesen das sich gerade hier die aneroben Zonen bilden. Und diese werden wie gesagt nicht von Kleingetier durchwuselt, da dieses Kleingetier bei Koi auf der Speisekarte steht.

Der Hinweis ist doch eher der, das wenn man es vermeiden kann, solche Zonen zu verhindern und somit auch diesem Risiko aus dem Weg zu gehen.

Guck mal was man in aneroben Zonen so findet....


----------



## Patrick K (10. Jan. 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Du musst Dir vorstellen- Du wärst ein Koi in einem Teich- mit Koikumpels zusammen.



oder du und 3 Kumpels, jeder isst zwei Zwiebeln und dann stellt ihr euch in eine Telefonzelle und jeder läst alle paar Minuten einen ziehen 

salve Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (10. Jan. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Also in einem mit Koi besetzten Teich dürftest du keine __ Asseln, __ Schnecken etc. haben, den die mögen Koi zum fressen gern.
> Das kannst du gerne mal ausprobieren, Nacktschnecke im Garten sammeln, sauber machen und in den Teich werfen, ich gebe ihr keine 5 Minuten.
> 
> Überbesatz? Wann beginnt der und wann hört der auf? Bei 10.000l sind es bereits 10 Koi.



Hallo tosa 

In meinem Koipool , findest du Asseln und der Filter ist voll von ihnen , Der Überbesatz fängt meines erachtens schon bei einem Koi in den ersten 10 TL an, ausserdem würde ich Überbesatz an Kilo Fisch je 1000L festmachen , das würde mehr aussagen

salve Patrick


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Jan. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Also in einem mit Koi besetzten Teich dürftest du keine __ Asseln, __ Schnecken etc. haben, den die mögen Koi zum fressen gern.


Also ich habe Pflanzen, Schnecken, __ Molche, Wasserasseln, Libellenlarven und 5 Koi in ca. 24.000 Litern. Wenn ich eine Schnecke rein Schmeiße vergammelt die. Wenn Ich Fischfutter in den Teich werfe vergehen einige Minuten bis der erste Koi mal schauen kommt. Die finden genug im Teich. Auch ist es so das, wenn die erst mal im Futterring rühren da fast immer einiges an Futter einige Stunden zwischen den Pflanzen hängt.Auch habe ich schon Futterbrocken am nächsten Tag in irgend einer Ecke schwimmen gesehen.

So unterschiedlich kann Besatz sein.


----------



## tosa (10. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Totto,

Das Problem habe ich nicht, chagoi und karashi richten das.

Zudem vertreten alle bekannten koitierärzte diese Meinung betreffend der Falten. 

Meine kommt z.b. Aus Leipzig, hatte aber auch schon jemand sehr bekannten aus dem süddeutschen am Teich.

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Jan. 2016)

Du hast ca. 375 L auf 1kg Fisch wenn ich das aus deiner Teichdoku richtig abgeschätzt habe (80 Koi von 45-85cm Mittelwert ca. 65cm ungefähr 5kg pro Fisch)
Meine leben derzeit mit 3200 L auf 1Kg Fisch.  (5 Koi von 40-45cm Mittelwert ca.1,5kg). Fast das 10-fache. Denke das ist der Unterschied in der Fauna, welche ich noch im Teich habe.

Gut meine Tiere werden wohl noch ein wenig weiter wachsen. Andersherum steht bei mir die Teicherweiterung in der Planung. Habe noch so 200m² Folie herum liegen.

Wenn ich mir das so durch den Kopf gehen lasse. Ich habe noch mehrere Aquarien. Wenn ich mir vorstelle das ich in meinem 450L Becken einen 40cm Koi (1,2kg) schwimmen hätte....
ziemlich viel Fisch für das Becken.


----------



## tosa (10. Jan. 2016)

Hi Totto,

Falsch gerechnet....

40 sind Max 45cm das ist eigener Nachwuchs.

Aber wir brauchen da nicht streiten, ich denke mal das 2 erfahrene Tierärzte die nichts anderes als Koi und Teiche machen, das am besten beurteilen können. (Pees und Bretzinger) und beide sagten übereinstimmend das es kein überbesatz im Teich ist. Beide sagten aber auch übereinstimmend das unsere pflanzenzone und die Falten die brutherde sind. Und insbesondere als ich den stinkenden Dreck aus den Falten mit der Hand geholt habe, spätestens da war ich mir betreffend deren Aussagen sicher! Zudem wurde dieser Dreck zu tauros und zur Uni Leipzig gesandt und analysiert, Ergebnis: maximal konzentration von aeromonas und pseudomonaden, teilweise mit sehr hohen resistenzlagen bei Antibiotika.

Nachdem die Falten alle gereinigt waren, und regelmäßig gereinigt wurden, zogen auch Desinfektionsmittel und Antibiotika.


----------



## Patrick K (10. Jan. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> ca. 375 L auf 1kg Fisch



mmmmh Ich glaube da fehlt eine NULL, bei der Literzahl

salve Patrick


----------



## trampelkraut (10. Jan. 2016)

Patrick K schrieb:


> mmmmh Ich glaube da fehlt eine NULL, bei der Literzahl
> 
> salve Patrick



Das hatten wir heute schon mal!    Da waren es aber drei.


----------



## tosa (10. Jan. 2016)

Stimmt, drei weil ich nen . Dazwischen gesetzt habe....


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Jan. 2016)

Patrick K schrieb:


> mmmmh Ich glaube da fehlt eine NULL, bei der Literzahl
> 
> salve Patrick


150.000L bei 5kg pro Fisch mit 80 Fischen....400kg Fisch. 150.000L durch 400 sind erst mal 375L ...wo fehlt dir die Null???


Gut bei 40 Fischen von 45 cm wird das Verhältnis etwas besser.

40 x 5kg=200kg
40x1,5kg= 60kg
150.000L / 260kg = ca. 575 L pro kg


----------



## trampelkraut (10. Jan. 2016)

mmh, vielleich ne halbe Null?


----------



## Patrick K (10. Jan. 2016)

Die NULL fehlt zum Unterbesatz


----------



## ThorstenC (10. Jan. 2016)

Tosa spricht hier aus sehr leidvoller Erfahrung mit den Gammelecken und hat den Schmodder wohl auch gleich untersuchen lassen.

Warum bei Teichneubau ein Risiko eingehen und den gleichen Mist mit toten Fischen nochmal durchmachen müssen??
Löcher buddeln- neue kaufen?? Den Handel freut es!
Zumal die Falten in der Folie verschenktes Geld sind!!!
Bei mir waren es 400m² EPDM Folie in Falten bei ca. 250m² reiner Teichoberfläche. 150m² umsonst bezahlt.....anstatt das Geld dem Folienschweißer zu geben.
Es ging bei mir aber nicht mit PEHD wegen zuvieler Rundungen etc. im Teich....

Im Endeffekt kann man den "Überbesatz" bei vielen Koi- Teichen vermuten.
Ich durfte mir da einige sehr gute Koiteiche mit viel Fisch ansehen.
Für die Leutchen sind ihre Fische aber nicht nur Sammelobjekte, sondern Haustiere/ Familienmitglieder wie für andere Hund oder Katze.
Und da werden keine Mühen und Kosten gescheut die Tiere bestens zu versorgen oder im Ernstfall zu heilen..

Bei tosa sieht es aber gar nicht so voll aus in der kleinen Pfütze- trotz der dicken U-Boote

Es verteilt sich anscheinend in großen Teichanlagen besser- obwohl das Wasser-Volumen pro Fisch irgendwie ähnlich sein wird.

So mancher Gartenteich hat da mehr Besatz an KG- Fisch drin. Gerade die mit Goldfischen....die dann im Winter mit dem Bauch oben im Eis einfrieren..


----------



## tosa (10. Jan. 2016)

....zudem würde sich das auch in Wasserwerten spiegeln.

Ammonium
Nitrit
PH
CO2
O2

Würden deutlich aus dem Ruder laufen und sich kaum wieder einpegeln lassen.

Im Sommer bei vollfütterung habe ich folgende Werte:

Ammonium 0,05
Nitrit 0,05
PH 7,4
O2 immer über 9

Und das nicht mit den hier allseits genutzten teststäbchen, sondern mit einem photometer.

Ich bin mal gespannt wer auch solche Werte vorweisen kann, real gemessen.


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Jan. 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> So mancher Gartenteich hat da mehr Besatz an KG- Fisch drin. Gerade die mit Goldfischen....die dann im Winter mit dem Bauch oben im Eis einfrieren..


Bestimmt ist es so. 
Ein gut gepflegter Koiteich mit einer guten Filteranlage hat was. Denke auch das für große Koi ein  ein großer Teich mit viel Besatz besser ist als ein kleiner Teich mit wenigen aber großen Koi. 
Persönlich meine ich aber, das zu mindestens Bodengrund im Teich sein muss. Und wenn es nur wenige cm sind. So wie Vögel __ fliegen, Hühner scharren und Pferde sich bewegen können müssen, genauso müssen Fische mit Barteln den Bodengrund durchkauen dürfen.


----------



## tosa (10. Jan. 2016)

Tja Totto, das passt dann aber nicht zu bodenabläufen, oder wie willst du dem Sand erklären das er nicht durch die BA in den Filter soll?

Diese Antwort würde mich brennend interessieren!

Leider finde ich deinen Teich nirgends..... Würde mich schon interessieren.

Aber mach dir keine Sorgen, bis vor dem Anbau des großen Teiches waren kleine Kieselsteine im kleinen Teich, die hatten wir zum Glück schon alle draußen, die stanken 2 Jahre im kiesbett wo wir sie hingekippt haben. War sehr lecker... Thorsten, du müsstest sie noch gesehen haben, liegen vor dem filterhaus.


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Jan. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Leider finde ich deinen Teich nirgends..... Würde mich schon interessieren.


In meiner Galerie sind Bilder.
Dann brauchst wohl eine andere Technik, als mit Bodenabläufen, wenn man ein Tier halten möchte dessen Grundbedürfnis das wühlen im Bodengrund ist.


In meinem Profil steht
Teichtiefe (cm):
160
Teichvol. (l):
24000
Besatz:
Weißer __ Goldfisch 2010, weitere drei rote Goldis 2011, Nachzuchten der Verwandtschaft, von Geburt schon voll durch gefärbt. 
Ginrin Platinum Ogon ButterFly Koi von Züchter Yamazuki aus 2012 gekauft 2013.
Hirenaga Ginrin Hariwake ButterFly Koi von Züchter Yamazuki aus 2013 gekauft 03.04.2014.
18 Regenbogenelrizen von wp gekauft 11.2013 und im Aquarium über den Winter gebracht und 2014 in den Teich gesetzt.
4 ButterFly Koi aus 2013, gekauft 17.04.2014 aus Wildeshausen. Einen holte der __ Reiher
10 kleine Krebse von Helmut aus Bad Qyenhausen 2014
Teichtechnik:
OASE Pumpe
weitere Besonderheiten:
Bachlauf...bzw Kleingewässer in 4 eckigen Mörtelwannen plus 250l Miniteich, wenn die Pumpe nicht an ist.


----------



## tosa (10. Jan. 2016)

Ok, Bilder hatte ich schon gesehen..... Dachte an ein paar fachliche Inputs, die kann ich auf den Bildern leider nicht erkennen.

Tja, mit gepumpt bin ich durch, das wäre die einzigste Alternative.... Erfolglos ausprobiert, hat weder beim kleinen, noch beim großen ausreichend funktioniert.

Oder welche Alternative hättest du vorgeschlagen?


----------



## ThorstenC (10. Jan. 2016)

Es lassen sich auch BA am Boden trotz Kies einbauen.
Einfach eine Kragen ringsherum anschweißen etc...

Aber gerade Kies ist immer gerne mit Schmodder voll.
Lehmhaltiger Sand...

Aber der findet sich dann auch in der Filteranlage wieder und kann dort ggf. Lager, Pumpen etc.. schädigen.

Ich befürchte, dass in den meisten Teichen die Karpfen- Grundbedürfnisse entzogen sind. Es ist eben Zoo...
Glasklares Wasser interessiert auch keinen Karpfen.....nur den der von draussen ihn sich ansehen will..

Bei mir im Teich habe ich auch Pflanzzonen in -30cm und -90cm mit lehmhaltigen Sand und Unterwasserpflanzen.
Aber unten am Teich-Boden- da ist kein Kies oder Sand.

Eigentliche Tröt- Frage war Streifenfundament oder Bodenplatte.
Beides geht- je nach örtlichen Bodenverhältnissen....


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Jan. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Oder welche Alternative hättest du vorgeschlagen?


Ich könnte mir ein schwarzes 100 Dränrohr vorstellen, auf dem Grund verlegt. Bei 2 -3 cm Kiessand 1-3 mm setzt sich das auch nicht zu. Feinstanteile würde ich da nicht mit rein wollen. 2-3 cm drehen deine Koi auch so häufig um, das sich keine Schmodderecken bilden.

Oben habe ich noch den Text aus meinem Profil mal rein kopiert.

Mein Teich ist ziemlich steil. Umlaufend ein Rand in 60-80cm Tiefe. Breite 50cm im Einlauf auch mal 100 cm. Dann runter auf so 1,4 m. Bachlauf mit Kleinteich und mehren Mörtelwannen als Pflanzenfilter. Seitlich Bodenfilter, welcher nur mit Solarpumpe gespeist wird. Angeschlossenes Moorbeet.  Tiefbereich mit Vallis im Kies. Sonstige Pflanzen im Teich in eckigen Mörtelwannen um ein zu starkes ausbreiten zu verhindern oder großen Eimern für die Seerosen mit Lehmboden und Feinkiesabdeckung. __ Wasserpest ist entkommen und bildet derzeit immer wieder eine kleine Plage.

Filterung zumeist somit rein Biologisch. Sichttiefe zumeist bis zum Grund. Habe die Bachlaufpumpe jetzt aus. Sonst läuft die von 10.00 bis 17.00 (Solardach bettelt um Eigenverbrauch)


----------



## tosa (10. Jan. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir ein schwarzes 100 Dränrohr vorstellen, auf dem Grund verlegt. Bei 2 -3 cm Kiessand 1-3 mm setzt sich das auch nicht zu.



Sorgt dann aber auch nicht für eine absaugung der koikacke, und die sollte wohl aus dem Teich, denn sonst stimmen die wasserwerte für Koi nicht mehr!


----------



## francis89 (11. Jan. 2016)

geht ja heiß her hier, hatte im alten Teich auch falten und da sammelt sich etliches an auch Laub ect. das gammelt bzw. löst sich im Wasser auf und belastet es, aber da ich diesen Teich übernommen habe musste ich damit leben, und alle 14 tage den Teichsauger in Benutzung gehabt.

Der Mensch ist doch von hause aus faul bzw. will es doch schön haben und die Zeit am Teich genießen und nicht die wenige zeit, die man heut zutage noch hat neben arbeit usw. damit verbringen den Teich sauber zuhalten. Aus diesem Grund haben sich über die Jahre gewisse bauliche Ausführungen als gut bewährt u.a. die faltenfreie Verlegung der Teichfolie und Bodenabläufe usw. also warum nun das Rad neu erfinden ?!

Ich baue meinen Teich definitiv! Faltenfrei!

Zum Thema Kiesel und Karpfengewohnheiten ....

Also ich bin Karpfenangler Catch&Release , karpfen halten kiesel für Fressen und lutschen deshalb daran rum und spucken die gleich wieder aus, was sie wirklich lieben ist das im Schlamm einbuddeln und rummoddern" wie die Schweine  deshalb auch Wasserschweine genannt zumal auch die Fressgeräusche sehr ähnlich sind 

Und die Koi, die im Teich bei den meisten von uns schwimmen werden sind kleine Koi, die von klein auf nur ein dunkeles Loch (folienbecken) kenne somit werden diese auch keine Kiesel vermissen, ist wie beim Menschen was der nicht kennt vermisst der nicht !!!


Sry... nun BTT


----------



## tosa (11. Jan. 2016)

Teichschweine passt....


----------



## tosa (11. Jan. 2016)

genauso kenne ich das auch, Teichsauger alle 3-4 Wochen, versucht die Ecken zu bereinigen, Boden zu säubern etc. seitdem ich Bodenabläufe habe, habe ich 1x jährlich meinen Teichsauger an nur um vor der Winterabdeckung alles nochmal richtig sauber gemacht zu haben.


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Jan. 2016)

francis89 schrieb:


> Und die Koi, die im Teich bei den meisten von uns schwimmen werden sind kleine Koi, die von klein auf nur ein dunkeles Loch (folienbecken) kenne somit werden diese auch keine Kiesel vermissen, ist wie beim Menschen was der nicht kennt vermisst der nicht !!!


Wie kommst du den auf die Idee.
Koi werden, um ein besonders großes Wachstum zu erzielen, in Japan oftmals in riesigen Naturteichen gehalten. 
Die Keimfreiheit und das Glas klare Wasser bekommen sie erst hier zugedacht.


----------



## tosa (11. Jan. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Wie kommst du den auf die Idee.
> Koi werden, um ein besonders großes Wachstum zu erzielen, in Japan oftmals in riesigen Naturteichen gehalten.
> Die Keimfreiheit und das Glas klare Wasser bekommen sie erst hier zugedacht.



Da irrst du, in den sog. Mudponds werden nur die gehalten die noch eine positive Entwicklung durchmachen dürfen. Ein tosai den du in Deutschland kaufst hat diesen mudpond noch nie gesehen.

2-3 jährige und ältere die direkt mit dem Alter aus Japan kommen, die kennen evtl. Einen  mudponds, dauergespeist von Frischwasser und dem Einsatz von biotalk, einer chemischen Keule. Nur am Rande, Koi sind verweichlichte karpfen. Dazu gibt es dann eimerweise Antibiotika, oder wo kommen die resistenten her? 

Oder wie soll ein Züchter ungefähr 200.000 tosai aus dem mudpond fangen? Das Kriegsteilnehmer noch nicht einmal mit Wasser ablassen hin, dazu werden diese Babys noch zigmal selektiert bis du diesen al 1-jährlichen kaufen kannst.

Vielleicht solltest du dich erstmal hierüber informieren.... Was meinst du was mit den durchgefallenen passiert? Und das sind 90%!


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Jan. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Ein tosai den du in Deutschland kaufst hat diesen mudpond noch nie gesehen.


Stimmt leider. Die Kleinen sind schon arm dran. Mir ist schon Klar das die meisten zu Fischmehl werden, bzw. die billigen nicht für Japan zur Zucht geeigneten als Japankoi in DE landen. Ist das eine Entschuldigung? Wenn die Japaner nur die wertvollen Fische in Erdteichen halten. Warum machen die das wohl?
Schau dir die Bilder an welche du zu mudpond findest und vergleiche die Bilder mit deinem Teich.

Egal. Bei dem hier üblichen Überbesatz ist es wohl nicht anders möglich die Fische gesund zu erhalten.


----------



## tosa (11. Jan. 2016)

Hier mal ein Video wo die Koi von deinem favorisierten Züchter lt. Profil im mudpond schwimmen....





_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vayqKZN9VfA_


Nun zu mir, guck dir meine Bilder an, denkst du wirklich das sich dort irgendein Koi unwohl fühlt? Gerne darfst du vorbeikommen und dir selber ein Bild davon machen, mind. 2 User von hier waren schon bei mir. Und ich garantiere dir, ich habe keine gemauerte Koi-Kiste. Zudem hast du bei deiner Berechnung deine Goldfische vergessen, die machen fast genauso viel Dreck wie Koi, mal abgesehen von der vermehrungsrate.

Nur zum ausgangsthema, warum lege ich mir bewusst Falten in den Teich, Falten die zu mehr Arbeit führen, Falten die bakterielle Erkrankungen fördern, Falten, die ich mit einem 30% höherem Materialeinsatz pro qm bezahlen muss, warum bitte....?

Und jetzt bitte nicht das Argument das das 300 Euro gespart hat...., die bist du nach dem 1. Besuch des Koi doc ganz schnell wieder los, wenn deine Koi mit offenen Bäuchen und abstehenden Schuppen durch das Wasser schwimmen und die noch nicht erkrankten anstecken. Auch das hat was mit Tierschutz und artgerecht zu tun, man übernimmt die Verantwortung für die Koi und muss sich dieser stellen. Koi Haltung hat was mit Investition, Arbeitsaufwand und auch Pflege zu tun. Und wer sich betreffend von 500 Euro (auch wenn ich es viel finde und verstehen kann) lieber für Falten und den Problemen entscheidet, der sollte sich überlegen was noch für Kosten kommen könnten.


----------



## tosa (11. Jan. 2016)

Und das Video deines favorisierten Züchters zeigt hoffentlich keinen überbesatz...

.... Dann kann ich ja noch 300 Koi holen.


----------



## troll20 (11. Jan. 2016)

Könnte man die ständige hin und her Diskussion auch abkürzen, mit einer für und wieder Liste.
zB
Folie mit Falten rein werfen in Loch: 
- in Falten können sich unschöne Moderecken mit evtl. gefährlichen Keimen ansiedeln
- meist sehen die Falten auch recht unschön aus
- an den Knick-stellen einer Folie kann die bei Versprödung leichter brechen.
- manche Pflanzen können mit ihren spitzen Wurzeln diese durch bohren
- mehr Bedarf an Folie ca 25%
+ relativ schnell
+ kaum oder keine Verlegekosten

und jetzt ihr, bitte


----------



## Teich4You (12. Jan. 2016)

Habe gestern verzögert noch ein Angebot reinbekommen. PVC 1,5mm. Basiert auf 50m² Gesamtmenge. Der Herr möchte 2.500,- EURONEN dafür haben. Das sind 50€/m².


----------



## S.Reiner (12. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> PVC 1,5mm. Basiert auf 50m² Gesamtmenge. Der Herr möchte 2.500


Das ist doch dann auch mit dickem Flies und Naturkautschuk Folie


----------



## Teich4You (12. Jan. 2016)

Das ist mit 300er Vlies und normaler PVC Folie laut Angebot.


----------



## S.Reiner (12. Jan. 2016)

dann ist es zu Teuer


----------



## S.Reiner (12. Jan. 2016)

10m mal 10m Folie 1mm kosten hier 4 Euro Quadratmeter


----------



## Patrick K (12. Jan. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Könnte man die ständige hin und her Diskussion auch abkürzen, mit einer für und wieder Liste.
> zB
> Folie mit Falten rein werfen in Loch:
> - in Falten können sich unschöne Moderecken mit evtl. gefährlichen Keimen ansiedeln
> ...



Du willst uns wohl den Spass nehmen?
Lass uns doch , wir haben den lieben langen Winter sowie so nicht viel anderes zu tun.....

salve Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (12. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Habe gestern verzögert noch ein Angebot reinbekommen. PVC 1,5mm. Basiert auf 50m² Gesamtmenge. Der Herr möchte 2.500,- EURONEN dafür haben. Das sind 50€/m².



Hey , für den Preis, kannst du auch V2a nehmen

salve Patrick


----------



## Teich4You (12. Jan. 2016)

Da könnte man bestimmt tolle Sachen mit bauen. Teiche mit Schleusen und Hebevorrichtungen. Dann kann man seine Fische vom flachen in den Hochteich heben. Oder den teich hydraulisch anheben mit dem Hänger drunter fahren und ihn mitnehmen in den Urlaub. Ihr sagt ja immer: Think big.


----------



## tosa (12. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Habe gestern verzögert noch ein Angebot reinbekommen. PVC 1,5mm. Basiert auf 50m² Gesamtmenge. Der Herr möchte 2.500,- EURONEN dafür haben. Das sind 50€/m².



Das ist wohl zu teuer, aber du hattest ja bereits kostengünstigere Angebote.


----------



## troll20 (12. Jan. 2016)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Du willst uns wohl den Spass nehmen?



Spaß ist ja okay aber dieses angegifte auch wenn es nur unterschwellig ist ....
das macht mir zumindest keinen Spaß mich daran zu beteiligen, da hab ich besseres zu tun.


----------



## S.Reiner (12. Jan. 2016)

Ich Sage da nur wie im richtigen Leben 
Ich muss doch noch Folie verlegen los ich brauch in put


----------



## Patrick K (12. Jan. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> aber dieses angegifte auch wenn es nur unterschwellig



Neeee       Neeeee         Neeeee            wer macht den sowas

salve Patrick


----------



## fiseloer (12. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

meiner Meinung nach gibt es kein für und wieder.

Das einzig vernünftige ist die faltenfreie Verlegung vom Fachmann. Egal ob PVC oder HDPE.

Ich habe für meinen 35000 L Teich für das Verlegen (Fachfirma) von rund 100m² Markenfolie 1,5mm in schwarz auf 500g Vlies insgesamt 1400,-€ bezahlt.

Gruß Klaus

PS: wenn Ihr sehen wollt wie da gearbeitet wurde schaut Euch meine Doku an.


----------



## Teich4You (12. Jan. 2016)

Hallo @fiseloer. Hast du selber verlegt, oder verlegen lassen?
Das wäre ein Preis von rund 14 €/m². Das ist ein sehr guter Preis dann.


----------



## Petta (12. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Was kann ich dafür das du deinen Teich nicht sach- und fachgerecht gebaut hast.


Bei Dir sind doch auch Fische über die "Wupper"gegangen........oder sehe ich das verkehrt?


----------



## Teich4You (12. Jan. 2016)

Das hat zwar nichts mit diesem Thema zu tun, aber ja ein Fisch ist letztes Jahr an Schwäche gestorben.


----------



## tosa (12. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Das hat zwar nichts mit diesem Thema zu tun, aber ja ein Fisch ist letztes Jahr an Schwäche gestorben.



an Schwäche?

an Schwäche sterben keine Fische, ausser sie sind schon sehr alt.

Ammonium, Nitrit, o2, das sind Parameter woran sie bei Wasserwerten sterben

Bakterien, Viren, etc. bei Entzündungen

Kiemenwürmer, Costia, etc. bei __ Parasiten


----------



## Teich4You (12. Jan. 2016)

Ihr versucht auch alles um mir irgendwie mal einen reinzuwürgen was. 
Fakt ist, der Fisch war äußerlich nicht krank.
Er war eben nur schmächtig und das seit Anfang an.
Als es kälter wurde hat er das nicht gut verkraftet.
Die Wasserwerte waren im grünen Bereich.
Alle anderen Fische sind gesund.
Jetzt bitte beim Thema hier bleiben.


----------



## mitch (12. Jan. 2016)

Schwäche = Energiemangel = zu wenig Futter ?


----------



## KarinSofia (12. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Das hat zwar nichts mit diesem Thema zu tun, aber ja ein Fisch ist letztes Jahr an Schwäche gestorben.


wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, war es doch wohl nicht nur einer..????????
sondern, wie Du selber geschrieben hast, 3 Fische  in 6 Monaten


----------



## Teich4You (12. Jan. 2016)

Richtig, im alten Hochteich sind zwei Sarasa hops gegangen. Einer ist rausgesprungen, einer wurde durch einen Vogel/Katze verletzt und ist gestorben.


----------



## tosa (12. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ihr versucht auch alles um mir irgendwie mal einen reinzuwürgen was.
> Fakt ist, der Fisch war äußerlich nicht krank.
> Er war eben nur schmächtig und das seit Anfang an.
> Als es kälter wurde hat er das nicht gut verkraftet.
> ...



Nein, Deine eigenen Worte:
"Ich will was lernen!"

Gerne, dazu gehört aber auch Kritik, oder ein Hinweis auf falsche Interpretationen von Dir.

Aber ganz offensichtlich kannst Du damit nicht umgehen.

"Die Wasserwerte waren im grünen Bereich."
Diesen Satz kann ich nicht mehr hören...... wie gemessen? Welche Werte wurden gemessen?


----------



## Petta (12. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> hops gegangen.




Sorry,aber diesen Ausdruck im Zusammenhang mit dem Tod eines Lebewesens finde ich abartig und abwertend................ich könnte


----------



## Teich4You (12. Jan. 2016)

Alles eine Sache wie man mit dem Tod und dem was man glaubt umgeht Petta. Nur am Rande möchte ich erwähnen das ich überzeugter Veganer bin. Aber hackt ruhig auf mir rum ihr "piiieeep".

Mod. Zacky: Es gelten die Baordregeln - unangemessene Ausdrucksweise


----------



## troll20 (12. Jan. 2016)

Seine Meinung äußern ok, aber Beleidigungen ....
Aus dem Kindergarten sollte man schon raus sein.


----------



## Petta (12. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> ihr "xxx".



laß ich einfach mal so stehen Du "piiieeep"

Mod. Zacky: Boardregeln beachten - unangemessene Ausdrucksweise


----------



## Teich4You (12. Jan. 2016)

Ich kann damit besser leben. Jetzt fühle ich mich quitt.


----------



## Zacky (12. Jan. 2016)

so geht das nicht  Achtet bitte auf die Boardregeln und die darin beinhaltete Nettiquette! Kommt bitte alle zur Ruhe. Was ist denn hier auf einmal los? Das Wetter?


----------



## fiseloer (12. Jan. 2016)

Ich denke nicht, dass es am Wetter liegt.


----------



## tosa (12. Jan. 2016)

neeee Zacky,

ich glaube das Teich4you was gegen mich hat.....

was auch immer das sein möge.... 

aber das muss er jetzt mit sich selber ausmachen, wer angreift sollte einstecken können!


----------



## fiseloer (12. Jan. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> ich glaube das Teich4you was gegen mich hat.....



Hallo Tosa,

da liegst Du auch nicht ganz richtig.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## trampelkraut (12. Jan. 2016)

So langsam komme ich zu der Einsicht das es doch ganz gut ist noch keine Fische eingesetzt zu haben, das scheint Einfluss auf die menschliche Psyche zu nehmen.


----------



## samorai (12. Jan. 2016)

He,Roland!
Ein Teich ohne Fische ist nur ein "halber" Teich!
Du kennst sicher diesen "Lagerfeuer"- Effekt, von dem man sich nicht mehr abwenden kann.
Und genau diesen Effekt hat ein Teich mit Fischen
Ob es mit einem gemütlichen Frühstück am "Tee-Teich" anfängt,oder ein lang-gezogenes
Kaffee-Kränzchen mit anschließender Kuchen-Verwertung, oder ein abendliches "auf den Tag" zurück schauen kannst.
Noch besser ist dann, ein kühles "Blondes" in der einen Hand und in der anderen eine kühle,
nee coole Blondine!
*Aber dann siehst Du den Teich nicht mehr!!!!!
*
Ron!
*
*


----------



## Tottoabs (12. Jan. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Zudem hast du bei deiner Berechnung deine Goldfische vergessen, die machen fast genauso viel Dreck wie Koi, mal abgesehen von der vermehrungsrate.


Da habe ich wohl Glück. Die habe ich in 2mm Größe voll durchgefärbt mit dem Teesieb aus dem Teich meiner Verwandschaft gefangen.....von wegen Farbe...könnten Koi sein. Im Aquarium meiner Kinder mit den Guppy groß gezogen und festgestellt das es doch Goldfische sind. Letzten Sommer haben Sie versucht die Koi zu begatten.....alle 4. Somit wohl alles Herrn. Das wir wohl nix mit Nachwuchs. Weiterhin ist das Wachstum auch nicht zu vergleichen.
Ein 10 Jahre alter __ Goldfisch hat häufig noch keine 25 cm

Folie mit möglichst wenig Falten in die Teichgrube verlegen: 
- in Falten können sich unschöne Moderecken mit evtl. gefährlichen Keimen ansiedeln
- meist sehen die Falten auch recht unschön aus
- an den Knick-stellen einer Folie kann die bei Versprödung leichter brechen.
- manche Pflanzen können mit ihren spitzen Wurzeln diese durch bohren
- mehr Bedarf an Folie ca 25%
- nicht mein Teich sonder den hat mir X/Y gebaut
- brauche  faltenfrei da es klinisch rein sein muss, da ich Überbesatz plane
+ relativ schnell
+ kaum oder keine Verlegekosten
+ gemeinschaftliche Spaßaktion mit Freunden
+ natürlicher da Sichtbereiche mit Böschungmatten abgedeckt werden
+ Schutz und verstecke für das anderes Leben im Teich
+ den Teich habe ich gebaut
+ ich plane natürlichen Besatz und brauche es nicht so klinisch



Und gegiftet wird hier nicht....dann bin ich drausen. Bisschen frotzeln ist OK

Ich persönlich habe auch nie gesagt das Faltenfrei schlecht ist. Ist es nicht. Ich braue es nur nicht.
Schlecht finde ich, wenn die Koi nicht bisschen feinen Sand/Kies sieben können. Spätestens nach den Bildern von Werner sollt jeder wissen das es auch sauberes Wasser mit Kies gibt.


PS: Wie viele Thorsten oder Torsten hat das Forum jetzt


----------



## tosa (12. Jan. 2016)

.... Dann ist doch gut Totto, alles gut


----------



## Tottoabs (12. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Fakt ist, der Fisch war äußerlich nicht krank.
> Er war eben nur schmächtig und das seit Anfang an.


 Das passiert den Leuten die Fische über 100 Euro kaufen seltener. Die nehmen so einen schmächtig gar nicht mit.
Ich habe auch schon manchen Fisch mit genommen der im Verkaufsbecken keine Chance mehr hatte. Zuletzt ein Betta splendens Weibchen.. Das Mädel hat sich gut erholt.
Andere auch mal nicht. Wenn man kleine Koi kauft die günstig aber nicht immer so behütet gehalten wurden, passiert so was. Lasse dich von so was nicht abschrecken. Wenn dir der Fisch farblich gefällt und nicht überteuert ist......gib Ihm eine Chanse. Er hat es ja jetzt schon am Fischmehl vorbei geschafft.


----------



## troll20 (12. Jan. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Spätestens nach den Bildern von Werner sollt jeder wissen das es auch sauberes Wasser mit Kies gibt.


Nur für die, die sie nicht kennen, die Bilder:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/members/wp-3d.1466/


----------



## Tottoabs (12. Jan. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Nur für die, die sie nicht kennen, die Bilder:
> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/members/wp-3d.1466/


Auch schöne Bilder in seiner Galerie. Ich meinte aber eher diesen Beitrag :
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/vlcvf-filterung-durch-leggings.42523/#post-467044


----------

